# Three clean, tired dogs



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Three dogs washed and blow-dried, three clean beds, Fifty four nails trimmed. We're ALL tired!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

That's SO adorable. Kodi looks HUGE and Pixel looks TINY!:cheer2:
Alot of work too. I can only do 2 of my 3 in one day. Of course the cockapoo is a pain. I blame DH for that, though.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What an adorable trio! &#55357;&#56842; I know that's a lot of work!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> That's SO adorable. Kodi looks HUGE and Pixel looks TINY!:cheer2:
> Alot of work too. I can only do 2 of my 3 in one day. Of course the cockapoo is a pain. I blame DH for that, though.


My original plan was to only do the little ones today and Kodi tomorrow. He has much more coat than the other two together. But onc eI got going, I figured I might as well finish!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my no wonder you are all tired! How long did this take?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I do my two at once and I am zonked, I don't know how you do three. I bow to the master!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh my no wonder you are all tired! How long did this take?


About 3 hours because I did them out of order. Usually I wash Kodi first and dry him last if I do them all on the same day. That way he air dries a bit while I finish the other two, and it takes a little less time. Since I did him last, he was still pretty drippy when I started drying him and it took longer! Next time I'll stick to the plan!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That's very impressive!!! 
I can do both dogs in about 3.5 hours including trimming.

7 minutes for Aunt Edna....3 hours and 23 minutes for Sophie.


----------



## Chloethepuppy (May 27, 2017)

krandall said:


> Three dogs washed and blow-dried, three clean beds, Fifty four nails trimmed. We're ALL tired!


Wow! Just seeing that is exhausting! One is hard enough... I need one of those industrial blowers!

Great job! :thumb: Nothing like a clean, fresh, doggie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> That's very impressive!!!
> I can do both dogs in about 3.5 hours including trimming.
> 
> 7 minutes for Aunt Edna....3 hours and 23 minutes for Sophie.


Yeah, but you clipped her too!  That takes MUCH longer!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chloethepuppy said:


> Wow! Just seeing that is exhausting! One is hard enough... I need one of those industrial blowers!
> 
> Great job! :thumb: Nothing like a clean, fresh, doggie!


Oh, I do! I have a force dryer AND a stand dryer and use them both!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

How do you use the stand dryer differently than the force? I splurged and got a force but Willow hates it. I did get the CC one that has been recommended but it's still pretty loud. Do you use the force dryer turned all the way up? I've been turning mine up about half way. She just hates the dryer. I feel sorry for her!

When you blow dry your dogs, do you dry them until they are completely dry? I usually dry Willow until she is mostly dry but is still a little damp since she hates it so much.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> How do you use the stand dryer differently than the force? I splurged and got a force but Willow hates it. I did get the CC one that has been recommended but it's still pretty loud. Do you use the force dryer turned all the way up? I've been turning mine up about half way. She just hates the dryer. I feel sorry for her!
> 
> When you blow dry your dogs, do you dry them until they are completely dry? I usually dry Willow until she is mostly dry but is still a little damp since she hates it so much.


The stand dryer has a heating element, so it keeps them warm, but it doesn't forcefully blow water out of the coat the way a force dryer does. With three, I just can't molly-coddle them too much. We need to get through baths quickly. BUT I DID make it a priority to make SURE that they all got used to the dryer at a young age. The problem is, if you ONLY pull out the dryer when you bathe them, at most it's probably going to be once a week. They are already wet and probably unhappy about their bath, and then you face them with the dryer... No wonder they aren't too keen on the whole process! 

So instead, introduce the dryer all by itself, with a dry dog, as far away and on as low a speed as you need to, but do it every day. Turn it on on the other side of the room (or even in another room) and play with the dog and feed LOTS of cookies!!! Only when they are pretty much ignoring the noise, or better yet, starting to associate the noise with "Cookies coming!!!" should you move it closer to the dog, still on as slow as it can go. Slowly get it close enough that you can just casually ruffle their hair with it. Over time increase the speed and the amount of time you actually blow it on the dog, but keep those cookies coming! Eventually, they will realize that it really feels pretty good, and stop minding the noise.

I have the stand dryer set up on one side of the grooming table, blowing right on the dog, The I use the force dryer in one hand and my brush in the other hand to dry the dog. I run the force dryer on full for everything but their heads, and on my stand dryer (I think they all are a little different) I set the speed and the temperature on "3", which is probably about half speed and temperature. I would NOT recommend blowing your dog from both sides like this if they aren't used to it. But all of mine are, and it gets the job done a WHOLE lot faster!!! 

I dry the girls completely. With Kodi, I usually leave his head a little damp. Partly because I dry him last, he has a lot of coat, and I'm tired of the whole thing by then, and partly because he really doesn't like me to blow dry his head. So I get the majority of the water out, but don't fuss his head being a little damp. I do want his legs and body completely dry so that he doesn't get cold.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Karen. I guess I completely messed up the dryer introduction process. When I first started I used my own hair dryer. At first she seemed to not mind it at all and would even playfully bite at the air coming out. But at one point she started not liking that one either and that was way before I even got the force dryer. Maybe I should have just gotten a stand dryer. Her hair is quite fine. It doesn't look thin when she is dry and all combed, but when she is wet you can actually see her skin so I assume it would be considered thin. Can you see the skin on any of your dogs when they are wet?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks Karen. I guess I completely messed up the dryer introduction process. When I first started I used my own hair dryer. At first she seemed to not mind it at all and would even playfully bite at the air coming out. But at one point she started not liking that one either and that was way before I even got the force dryer. Maybe I should have just gotten a stand dryer. Her hair is quite fine. It doesn't look thin when she is dry and all combed, but when she is wet you can actually see her skin so I assume it would be considered thin. Can you see the skin on any of your dogs when they are wet?


I can see the skin on both of the light colored ones. Pixel's hair isn't any thicker, but I think her black hair and dark skin makes it harder to see the skin.

I really don't think that she's be any happier with the stand dryer than the other two you've tried. I think you just need to go WAY back and desensitize her from scratch.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Takes me 4 hours to do two. It doesn't help I am still using human hair dryer which takes the longest. And I am doing it over a human bath tube (ie. low) and I am usually sore all over the next day. I am playing with a homemade bathing beauty but I am not sure it is saving me much time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> Takes me 4 hours to do two. It doesn't help I am still using human hair dryer which takes the longest. And I am doing it over a human bath tube (ie. low) and I am usually sore all over the next day. I am playing with a homemade bathing beauty but I am not sure it is saving me much time.


Oh my! My back wouldn't survive bathing even one in the tub, let alone three!!! For the years, I bathed Kodi in our dual kitchen sink, with his hind legs in the bowl and his front paws on the divider. Three years ago, we re-did our kitchen and downstairs bath, right back to the studs... one of my must-have changes was a single basin kitchen sink, large enough to be a Havanese swimming pool. (Almost  ) washing Kodi in the old sink got the job done, and was OK for my back, but both I and the kitchen floor got almost as wet as he did. I LOVE my big, deep kitchen sink now!!!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

krandall said:


> Oh my! My back wouldn't survive bathing even one in the tub, let alone three!!! For the years, I bathed Kodi in our dual kitchen sink, with his hind legs in the bowl and his front paws on the divider. Three years ago, we re-did our kitchen and downstairs bath, right back to the studs... one of my must-have changes was a single basin kitchen sink, large enough to be a Havanese swimming pool. (Almost  ) washing Kodi in the old sink got the job done, and was OK for my back, but both I and the kitchen floor got almost as wet as he did. I LOVE my big, deep kitchen sink now!!!


A utility sink is on my wish list if we ever re-do the house.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki was playing in the yard and sprinkler on Sunday while I was working in it. A bath had to follow (I use the kitchen sink too.) Since it was sunny and in the 80s, I let him air dry. You can see how curly he is...He hates the dryer too. I might have to keep him short so the hair drying doesn't take so long.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> A utility sink is on my wish list if we ever re-do the house.


Yes, that would be nice too, but out down stairs bathroom isn't big enough. And for me, the big, single basin kitchen sink works just as well.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Your pack looks beautiful, happy and clean!!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

54 nails trimmed! I'm tired just thinking about it. They look fabulous :wink2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Layla's Mom said:


> 54 nails trimmed! I'm tired just thinking about it. They look fabulous :wink2:


I didn't trim feet, though... I got too tired, and I'd done feet a week before. I figured the hair could wait. No one had "slipper feet" yet!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That makes me tired just reading about it! They look like they need a nap! ( and you too for sure!) Cute picture


----------

